# Advise - Tajima Trim Configuration



## whuang4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello everybody,

We need some assistance with our Tajima TEHX-C/TFHX Series machine.

There must be a setting for this somewhere.

When we embroider a logo and have specified a trim/cut thread at a certain spot, the machine will get to that spot and actually stop. Only when the person presses the "START" button will the machine then trim the thread and then continue running!

It's odd. And this only happens when a trim has been specified across two objects with the same color thread.

Anyone know of the setting to fix this?


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Does it do the other trims in the design correctly?


----------



## whuang4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes..
When the thread needs to be changed, it will cut the thread
However, when the thread does not need to be changed, it will not cut the thread even though a cut has been specified. It will stop the machine and wait for the user to press start.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

The settings are turned off in the software for the ATH and Automatic Color Change


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Also if you have programmed the color like this 1 0 2 0 The 0 stands for stop it should read 1.2.3.4. and so on depending on your color sequence


----------



## whuang4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Wanted to let everyone know the solution was as simple as upgrading the firmware on the machine


----------

